# Auto Focus Stacking Software



## matseski (Jul 29, 2010)

Is there any software out there that will control my camera's focusing?  I have been doing a lot of macro work lately, but have been having mixed results with my current software configuration.  I have been taking the images manually (take picture through the Canon software, turn focus ring a little, repeat until i have the full range) and then combining them in photoshop by adding all the images as layers then running auto align and auto blend stacking.  Sometimes this works great, other times i have all sorts of strange rectangular blurry sections in my images.  So, is there any software that i can state how many images i would like and how far apart the slices should be and it will control my camera and take the whole set automatically? 


Also is there any software that is better than photoshop cs5 at aligning and stacking?  Maybe an all in one package where it takes the series, aligns them, and outputs the final image all in one step....or is that asking too much?

Thanks


----------



## Gardener (Aug 5, 2010)

matseski said:


> Is there any software out there that will control my camera's focusing? I have been doing a lot of macro work lately, but have been having mixed results with my current software configuration. I have been taking the images manually (take picture through the Canon software, turn focus ring a little, repeat until i have the full range) and then combining them in photoshop by adding all the images as layers then running auto align and auto blend stacking. Sometimes this works great, other times i have all sorts of strange rectangular blurry sections in my images. So, is there any software that i can state how many images i would like and how far apart the slices should be and it will control my camera and take the whole set automatically?
> 
> 
> Also is there any software that is better than photoshop cs5 at aligning and stacking? Maybe an all in one package where it takes the series, aligns them, and outputs the final image all in one step....or is that asking too much?
> ...


 
Maybe this one : Cam2Com - Digital Camera Control Software


----------



## ann (Aug 10, 2010)

check on CombineZM


----------



## Overread (Aug 10, 2010)

One of these should do the trick:
StackShot - Focus Stacking Macro Rail

You will have to be tripod based for this approach sadly, but it will help you get the shot you want when on a tripod. The only other alternative is to practice practice practice - stacked shots are hard to get there is no getting around that fact sadly.
Though you could try CombineZP and Zerine Stacker as alternative programs for focus stacking that might give you different/better results than photoshop.


----------



## kiwidelboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Try

Helicon Soft - image editing, focus stacking, camera remote control

Del


----------



## Foxie (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm with kiwidelboy on this one. I've stumbled upon Helicon Focus only last week. I downloaded the trial version (good for 30 days) and man, what magic results! It does all the bracketing, stepping and stacking for you - takes full control of the camera.


----------

